# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  almoço do fragario de norte

## Carlos Mota

Boas

Vou marcar uma almoçarada há fragario do norte

No dia 28/11 vai haver aqui no norte mais uma almoçarada para tentar reviver os velhos tempos onde passávamos tardes a falar de peixes e corais

Aproveitando a onda de almoços e jantares do fórum só faltava era um aqui no norte

Todos estão convidados 

Podem trazer mulheres (amantes só devidamente identificadas para o resto do pessoal morrer de inveja ) filhos e amigos

O almoço irá ser por volta das 13 horas onde se vai comer a verdadeira francesinha

continua aberta as incrições até dia 27\11\ ao meio dia

as francesinhas vai ser no restaurante Ti,Adelina 
deve ficar por volta dos 9€ por pessoa se não abusarem nas 
localização do restaurante
sair na autoestrada em (Nogueira da Regedoura\Espinho) tomar a direção de (picoto) na nacional Nº1 quando chegar a uma retunda em obras virar na primeira a direita, o restaurante fica na face da nacional seguindo em frente uns 500 metros do lado esquerdo, tem muito estacionamento

lista de presenças
Rafael Bruno 
Ricardo Pinto
Hugo de Oliveira
Artur Fonseca
Nuno Ricardo
Duarte Araujo
Celso Bastos
carlos basaloco
Fernando Gonçalves
Nuno rogerio
jose neves
Carlos Barbosa
 Rui Morais
JOAO MELO
Henrique Oliveira
Pedro Sucena
Paulo Gordinho+1
Carlos marques+2
Rui Nunes+1
Pedro Oliveira

Seguido de uma visita ao fragario do norte onde todos os participantes irão levar de oferta uma pocilopora nascida aqui no fragario


segue algumas fotos do que poderão encontrar no fragario nesse dia

















continua :SbSourire2:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

continuação


















continua

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


















não se esqueçam que tambem que não é para vir de mãos a abanar
porque toda a receita que se fizer no fragario do norte nesse dia é para ajudar a comprar uma viatura economica\utilitaria\rapida para melhor poder servir o pessoal nas entregas dos corais

tava a pensar tipo uma coisas destas :SbSourire2:  





cumprimentos

----------


## Rafael Bruno

> boas
> 
> .....
> porque toda a receita que se fizer no fragario do norte nesse dia é para ajudar a comprar uma viatura economica\utilitaria\rapida para melhor poder servir o pessoal nas entregas dos corais
> 
> tava a pensar tipo uma coisas destas 
> 
>  width=350 height=300type=application/x-shockwave-flash>
> 
> ...


Eu tenho um igual e não é assim tão rapido quano querias :yb665: 

Mas quando se trata de almçar chega ao destino num estante :yb624: 

conta comigo

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Em principio conta comigo.

Parabéns pela iniciativa.

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Em que localidade vai ser o almoço ?  :SbLangue23: 

Cumps,

Hugo de Oliveira

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas, ora aí está uma bela ideia, e como é aqui mesmo ao lado terei todo o gosto em estar presente  :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá:  Carlos

bem, desde que se arranje alguma coisa para comer sem quejo conta comigo  :Pracima:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

podes contar com mais 1  :SbOk:

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas meu caro amigo...

Se é para comer conta comigo. Estrei presente com todo o gosto.

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Excelente iniciativa, conta comigo.

abraço

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

*Boas....
Como sempre mais um para a festa....e com o grupo que se esta a juntar.. imagino a festa que será.....*

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas, 
como ja é habito estarei presente, mas não contribuo para a compra desse chaço  :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Boas Carlos,

Podes contar com mais um.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

uma amostra em video do que poderão ver tambem na fragario do norte

aquario carlos mota on Vimeo

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> boas
> 
> uma amostra em video do que poderão ver tambem na fragario do norte
> 
> aquario carlos mota on Vimeo


Espectáculo Carlos ta um MUST......
OFF TOPIC
Quantos cirurgiões tens ai?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Em que localidade vai ser o almoço ?


vou tratar com um restaurante perto do fragario do norte
que faça as francesinhas a bom preço(sem pedir percentagem) :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 




> Quantos cirurgiões tens ai?


pelas minhas contas são 12 :Coradoeolhos: 

cumprimentos

----------


## Jose Neves

mais 1

podes contar :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Se eu arranjar mais 3 "manos" que partilhem a minha viatura(combustivel e portagem), também podes contar comigo!

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Barbosa

Carlos, podes contar comigo. 

Carlos Barbosa

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Boas,

Já à muito que gostava de ir aí, esta é uma boa oportunidade.
Conta comigo

Cumprimentos
Hugo de Oliveira

----------


## Jorge Neves

> boas
> 
> uma amostra em video do que poderão ver tambem na fragario do norte
> 
> aquario carlos mota on Vimeo



 :Olá: Carlos

O teu àqua está simplesmente espectacular  :yb677:   :Palmas:   :yb677:   :Palmas: 
Não fora estar tão a sul  :yb620: ...teria imenso pazer em te acompanhar nesse almoço.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Não fora estar tão a sul ...teria imenso pazer em te acompanhar nesse almoço.


isso não é desculpa :SbSourire2: 




> Se eu arranjar mais 3 "manos" que partilhem a minha viatura(combustivel e portagem), também podes contar comigo!


não fica tão caro assim

e acredita que nem te peço para contribuir para o meu transporte :yb665:  :yb665: 




> 


e levas sempre uma pocilopora para embelezar esse teu aquario,que acredites ou não, admiro pela sua longevidade levando ainda uma tarde vem passada a falar e trocar opiniões 

Cumprimentos

----------


## Jose Neves

Realmente já fomos bem mais

----------


## Rui Morais

Boas Carlos, podes contar comigo

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

já começaram os preparativos :SbOk5: 

para que ninguem vá de mãos abanar por falta de sacas

comprei um stockzinho que penso que chegará :Olá:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

não deixem de ver este aquario ao vivo antes de ser desmontado

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Onde está?

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

puuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmm AI VEM BOMBA.................

 :SbOk3: 

P.S.: Já agora esse aquário não existe....é porra farsa, há sim um sem tunzes mas com Vortech....  :yb624:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> puuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmm AI VEM BOMBA.................


eu acho que o Carlos vai voltar aos Discus  :yb624:  :yb665:

----------


## João_Melo

Boas Carlos.
Podes contar comigo (1), dia 28 la estarei é só dizer onde será o encontro.

Até breve

JOAO MELO :Palmas:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Eu temo que aquele reef alemão tenha espicaçado o Carlos...  :SbSourire2:   :yb624:

----------


## Jose Neves

> boas
> 
> não deixem de ver este aquario ao vivo antes de ser desmontado



Agora fiquei preocupado, que vais fazer com essa maravilha de aquário? Uma das 7 maravilhas portuguesas

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Ui....o Oceanário de Lisboa que se cuide...vem aí concorrencia lá para os lados do Lobão  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eduardo Flor

Boas noites

Aqui da cidade da Guarda,podem contar com mais quatro.
Um abraço
Eduardo Flor

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Carlos, conta com mais 3 de Aveiro. 

Henrique Oliveira, Pedro Sucena, Paulo Gordinho.

abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

vá lá a coisa está a compôr-se :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 

mas não se preocupem que por aqui há muitas francesinhas :SbSourire2:  chega para todos :SbSourire19: 

não se acanhem :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> boas
> 
> vá lá a coisa está a compôr-se
> 
> mas não se preocupem que por aqui há muitas francesinhas chega para todos
> 
> não se acanhem


ainda está tudo a convencer as mulheres / namoradas / amantes  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Silverio Silva

Boa Noite,
Com a chegada do dia do fecho das inscrições quero publicamente agradecer  ao Carlos pela iniciativa que teve em realizar mais um jantar aqui no Norte de Portugal.
Isto tudo só agora porque andei até hoje a tentar adiar tudo o que tenho para fazer no dia 28 e 29 deste mês para poder estar presente nesse almoço mas por mais voltas que dê não me vai ser possivel.
De qualquer forma envio um abraço antecipado a todo o pessoal que vai estar presente e não se esqueçam de tirar o maior numero de retratos possiveis aquele aquário que para mim sempre foi uma referência deste país para partilharem aqui no forum com o pessoal.
Despeço-me com a certeza que não me vão faltar oportunidades par fazer uma visita ao fragário do Norte pois não acredito que o nosso (já emblemático) amigo Carlos deixe nas próximas décadas a aquafilia marinha.


Fiquem Bem :Pracima: 
Silvério Torres (pai)

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

amigo silverio

acredita que és das pessoas que mais pena me dá não estar presente
muitos barris de agua acartamos juntos  tirando duvidas e martelando ideias
pode acabar muita coisa mas essas amizades ficam sempre
tens e terás as portas do fragario do norte sempre abertas

cumprimentos

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

tentativa de contratação de ultima hora para carregar os frags até as viaturas



cumprimentos

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> boas
> 
> tentativa de contratação de ultima hora para carregar os frags até as viaturas
> 
> 
> 
> cumprimentos



Bemmmm.... isso começa a ficar cada vez mais interessante!!!

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

:Coradoeolhos: Podias ter dito. É ela que me tem ajudado a acartar os garrafões das TPAs...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Ainda hoje não tinha feito qualquer comentário no fórum, mas passei por aqui e vendo o que vi... meus amigos!
Não me tentem! Não me tentem!  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Carlos, ainda vai mais 1 aqui de Aveiro.

----------


## CarlosMarques

Carlos, conta com mais 3.



abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

a minha vizinha pediu-me para não a deixar sozinha, pelo que optei por convidá-la para a almoçarada...

ela promete servir limonada para que ninguém passe sede...  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Conta com mais dois, eu e a minha esposa.

Cumprimentos

Rui Nunes

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


continua aberta as incrições até dia 27\11\ ao meio dia

as francesinhas vai ser no restaurante Ti,Adelina 
deve ficar por volta dos 9 por pessoa se não abusarem nas  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5: 
localização do restaurante
sair na autoestrada em (Nogueira da Regedoura\Espinho) tomar a direção de (picoto) na nacional Nº1 quando chegar a uma retunda em obras virar na primeira a direita, o restaurante fica na face da nacional seguindo em frente uns 500 metros do lado esquerdo, tem muito estacionamento

mais perto meto as cordenadas GPS do restaurante

Cumprimentos

----------


## PedroOliveira

Conta comigo

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá Carlos,

Parabéns pela iniciativa. Tenho muita pena de não poder ir  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620: , mas nesse fim de semana é mesmo impossivel. Bom lá terá de ficar para a próxima.

Espero que corra tudo bem... e que se divirtam! :SbOk3: 

Um abraço,
Carlos

----------


## Eduardo Flor

Caros Amigos

Lamentavelmente não poderei ir ao almoço como tinha combinado,o meu pai não anda a passar muito bem de saude e eu não sei o que me espera,quando esta fase passar e se não se importarem dava ai uma fugidinha para ver o fragario e se alguem me acompanhar iamos a comer as ditas francesinhas.

Um abraço e desculpem pela desistencia

Eduardo Flor

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


Eduardo
primeiro tá sempre a familia

as melhores para o teu pai

futuramente quando a tua disponibilidade permitir cá estaremos

e as francesinhas tambem :SbSourire21: 

Cumprimentos

----------


## Jose Neves

Quando a tua mulher vir 25 maganos a entrar pela tua casa a dentro.... vai pensar que está a ser assaltada, ou vai-nos cobrar a entrada...

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

para quem não souber ir ter ao restaurante e precisar de ajuda 

pode usar o telemovel 966435711

Cumprimentos

----------


## Jose Neves

> boas
> 
> para quem não souber ir ter ao restaurante e precisar de ajuda 
> 
> pode usar o telemovel 966435711
> 
> Cumprimentos



A que horas é para estar no restaurante????

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

> A que horas é para estar no restaurante????


 
Boas, é para estar no restaurente ás 13h

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> A que horas é para estar no restaurante????


tentar estar no restaurante por volta das 13,00

para ver se não atraza muito a paparoca :SbPoisson9:  :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Tenho pena de não ir!

Bebam umas por mim!

Abraço

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Podem postar as coordenadas GPS e/ou a morada completa. É que eu não sou dai e não conheço nada.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Quando a tua mulher vir 25 maganos a entrar pela tua casa a dentro.... vai pensar que está a ser assaltada, ou vai-nos cobrar a entrada...


O Carlos pode sempre fazer como no Sea Life... grupos de 5 maganos de cada vez...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Podem postar as coordenadas GPS e/ou a morada completa. É que eu não sou dai e não conheço nada.


coordenadas do fragario do norte  N 40.99041 W 8.50060

restaurante  N 41.00543 W 8.55191
Ti,Adelina
Estrada Nacional 1, nº 1400
4535-214 Mozelos
telf. 227 644 204   

Restaurante Ti Adelina . Santa Maria da Feira . aqui perto

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


Dia          D

não é para esqueçer  :Coradoeolhos:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> boas
> 
> 
> Dia          D
> 
> não é para esqueçer


Espectaculo foi o almoço com mais aderencia :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

Carlos para mim o dia D é daqui uma semana.... :SbSourire2: 

Bom almoço e que se divirtam pessoal 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Morais

Espectacular almoço, muita convivencia, boa comida e bebida  :Coradoeolhos: , o Carlos esta de parabens por esta iniciativa ja para não falar dos frags que trouxemos de oferta  :Whistle:

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

O aquário do Carlos é demais, o layout as cores tudo esta espectacular, nunca tinha visto nada assim, não há fotos nem videos que dêem para demonstrar a beleza dele ao vivo. Muito muito bom. Parabens!!!  :Palmas: 

Abraços
Hugo de Oliveira

----------


## Paulo Gordinho



----------


## Paulo Gordinho



----------


## Paulo Gordinho



----------


## Paulo Gordinho



----------


## Paulo Bravo

*Obrigado Carlos pelo momento proporcionado, foi um prazer conhecer vários membros que apenas conhecia de nome e nada como faze-lo pessoalmente.
Como sempre não há nada como uma boa união e companheirismo das pessoas,e nisso o pessoal do Norte é craque.
Parabéns pelo aquário,pelo bom almoço e pela organização.
Aquele abraço, deste teu amigo.*

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Excelente dia passado, obrigado Carlos Mota.

cumprimentos

----------


## CarlosMarques

Um bom dia
Uma excelente companhia.
Obrigado CARLOS MOTA

Cumprimentos

CARLOS MARQUES

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

boas carlos. numa das tuas fotos, dos escomadores, reparei que taes uma garrafa que penso eu que e vinagra para que utilizas tu o vinagre para limpar bombas o algo mais

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Quem é este gaijo?? tas-lhe a dar bem.... :yb624:  :yb624:  e a ganhar músculo, que essas canecas pesa mais o vidro que a bebida :SbSourire2: 

Espectáculo esse fragario espero que a malta não tenha levado os corais todos  :yb663:  :Coradoeolhos: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Um muito obrigado ao Carlos Mota pela organização do convívio e nos ter mostrado o Fragário e Reef fantásticos! Um sábado muito bem passado  :SbOk:   :yb677:   :SbBiere5:

----------


## Artur Fonseca



----------


## Artur Fonseca



----------


## Artur Fonseca



----------


## Artur Fonseca



----------


## Silverio Silva

Boas,

Bem sei que com muita pena minha não pode estar presente mas com estes comentários que me são de todo muito familiares, pois bem eu sei que o Carlos não brinca em serviço.


Parabéns Carlos mais uma vez mostras a tua forma simples mas brilhante de estar na aquariofilia.

Fiquem Bem  :Pracima:

----------


## Ruben Cristiano

Boas pessoal,

foi uma tarde muito bem passada.
Nada de que já não se estivesse á espera vindo da pessoa em questão. :SbOk: 



abraço.

----------


## Jose Neves

5 estrelas :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Carlos.

Pelo que posso depreender dos _posts_ anteriores, e não seria de esperar outra coisa, essa iniciativa foi um sucesso. Os meus sinceros parabéns! :Pracima:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Parcialmente recuperado após ressaca depressiva de retorno a poça de 50 litros pós visita a sistema de 1500 litros, e tendo arranjado musiquita para disfarçar certos comentários tipo "o aquário tá fraquito" ou "tá com potencial para ser um grande aquário", entre outros, proferidos por certas e determinadas pessoas, designadamente e nomeadamente por mim, aqui estão uns videozitos da visita ao Fragário do Norte...  :SbSourire2:   :yb624: 

*Visita ao Fragário do Norte - 28 Novembro 2009*

Parte I - Área Técnica


Parte II - Fragários


Parte III - Aquário de Recife



 :yb677:   :Palmas:   :Xmascheers:   :SbBiere5:

----------

